# Rooting - Chen Taiji



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2007)

Chen Xiaowang rooting, balance


----------



## oxy (May 2, 2007)

This is a very nice video.

I like the subtlety of the one leg rooting: it's the arm that is destabilising the pusher so that they can't use full direct force.

The biggest thing I learn from the video is not to push at the hips. It's like Sunzi says: use the strongest to defeat the weakest. You would have a much better chance pushing the shoulders using your whole body rather than the hips.

A good application of that theory is when he counters the whole line of people. The weakest aspect of the human chain is the connection between the links.

Very nice. And funny at the end.


----------

